# H60 break len



## Changchung (Mar 21, 2010)

The lens of my H60 was broke without any hit or something like that, can I claim for a warranty?


----------



## carling (Mar 22, 2010)

Mine also had the same problem fresh out of the packaging. The cracks started small and have grown considerably bigger to a point where the two separate ends are almost touching each other.

I've contacted Zebralight about it and they gave me an RMA #. I haven't sent the light in for repair as the shipping cost from my country to the US is a little bit out of my budget. 

I'd suggest that you to try contacting Zebralight and tell them about your problem along with a picture of the light.



Changchung said:


> The lens of my H60 was broke without any hit or something like that, can I claim for a warranty?


----------



## carrot (Mar 22, 2010)

This has to do with the way the light is constructed with the stainless bezel ring pressed into the aluminum. It does not allow for the expansion and contraction (very slight, but enough to crack the glass) at the varying temperatures a light is exposed to. 

It is a warranty issue and also a design issue.


----------



## CathastrophiX (Mar 22, 2010)

The lens on my H60 cracked also. Return shipping was so expensive, so I asked if they could make me a good offer for a new one instead, but I haven't heard anything from Zebralight for two weeks...normally they are very fast in responding to emails.
The new H60 version isn't constructed the same way.


----------



## f22shift (Mar 22, 2010)

is there a revision that fixes this problem?

i emailed zebralight a little while back asking about the h61. they said eta about july/aug if i remember correctly.


----------



## carrot (Mar 22, 2010)

f22shift said:


> is there a revision that fixes this problem?
> 
> i emailed zebralight a little while back asking about the h61. they said eta about july/aug if i remember correctly.


I don't know, but the new SC30 reportedly also has a similar problem.


----------



## CathastrophiX (Mar 23, 2010)

The latest H60 version doesn't have the stainless ring around the lens. It has a recessed (spelling?) clicky, and a longer battery tube to accomodate protected batteries. See pictures at Zebralight homepage.


----------



## Changchung (Mar 23, 2010)

I receive a PM from George of zebralight and toll me that I have to send a message from the site, maybe to get a RMA number, I send it yesterday, I am just waiting for instructions and shipping cost and stuff...


----------



## Changchung (Mar 24, 2010)

CathastrophiX said:


> The latest H60 version doesn't have the stainless ring around the lens. It has a recessed (spelling?) clicky, and a longer battery tube to accomodate protected batteries. See pictures at Zebralight homepage.



I would preffer this one, for the battery room, for the len and the buttom look more deep to prevent the accidental on of the light. This is the new model???


----------



## CathastrophiX (Mar 24, 2010)

Yes it is. I still haven't heard anything from Zebralight.


----------



## hopkins (Mar 31, 2010)

This may or may not work but small cracks in automobile windshields
can be hidden/fixed by a fluid kit they sell at car parts stores.

It penetrates the crack and hardens matching the refractive
index of the glass so the crack is mostly invisible.

Perhaps this could be used .


----------



## Changchung (Apr 5, 2010)

hopkins said:


> This may or may not work but small cracks in automobile windshields
> can be hidden/fixed by a fluid kit they sell at car parts stores.
> 
> It penetrates the crack and hardens matching the refractive
> ...



I still haven't heard anything from Zebralight either, I think I will use this option...


----------



## FroggyTaco (Apr 5, 2010)

Changchung said:


> I still haven't heard anything from Zebralight either, I think I will use this option...



Have you tried their submit a question thingy on their website? I have asked 2 questions over the weekend & received responses/answers within 24 hours to both.


----------



## CathastrophiX (Apr 6, 2010)

They're fast at answering when you have order questions, not so fast when you have a problem, I still haven't heard anything...


----------



## Changchung (May 2, 2010)

I just receive a message from zebralight customer service a time ago and anything else... 

VERY BAD COSTUMER SERVICE...


----------



## SemperFi (May 2, 2010)

Changchung said:


> I just receive a message from zebralight customer service a time ago and anything else...
> 
> VERY BAD COSTUMER SERVICE...



I'm afraid.....and this is a known fact which I fear the most, the person on that Support end may have been BIAS and discriminating.... did you give yr name as it now stands such as in here... as *Changchung*??? 

Take it from me... there are ppl who hate the guts of anything, anybody that is related in someway to being one from a competing rival...i.e. Chinese manufacturers. Perhaps, change yr login name would be ideal... One Fenix or the likes is rubbing in and threatening the work survival of many Americans however good or even better lights like those from Fenix are becoming.... another fact we just can't deny.


----------



## Batou00159 (May 2, 2010)

mine broke i sent it back it took me about 1 month to get it back






and out of the packaging it was cracked aswell











then that went back and 3 months later the new model arived



(pleasd to say no cracks yet)eek!

but still your gunna be in for a long wait.
hope you get it back soon though


----------



## CathastrophiX (May 3, 2010)

I still haven't heard anything...


----------



## Changchung (Aug 19, 2010)

Because I was very busy I send the flashlight some weeks ago, I send some private message to George with no answer, I just send another message thru the site, I hope I get a responce soon... I realy miss my H60...


----------



## Changchung (Aug 28, 2010)

Just checking the tracking number their received yesterday, I hope their send it back well package to avoid some damage in the traveler back home...


----------



## Changchung (Aug 28, 2010)

What a great news, George respond me that their received already... I just have to wait a little more... 

Good feedback costumer service...


----------



## Changchung (Sep 2, 2010)

The replacement was shipped... I cant wait, by now the costumer service is great...


----------



## SemperFi (Sep 3, 2010)

Changchung said:


> The replacement was shipped... I cant wait, by now the costumer service is great...



Great to note on this outcome as progress....:twothumbs 

I noticed yr profile quip>>>: *Where the night is too short*... heheh & what about,  *When the patience runs short!!!* 


Let us know when it crashes thru your front gates / door...


----------



## Changchung (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi everybody, I receive my replacement just yesterday, but hold down, I receive it in miami like a month ago, I just wait for the shipping time for my country to zebralight and to my address in USA to Venezuela, I think that the costumer service is very good, their send me a new one, exactly like I send it, I expected to their send me a new model, which accepts batteries protected, but dont... But I dont care, I just still love my H60...


----------



## SemperFi (Oct 17, 2010)

Changchung said:


> Hi everybody, I receive my replacement just yesterday, but hold down, I receive it in miami like a month ago, I just wait for the shipping time for my country to zebralight and to my address in USA to Venezuela...



That sounds great, well, that wasn't too long to wait for it esp in view of where U R located. 

Its a greater wonder that Chavez didn't confiscate it for his own use as his "lights are dimming gradually"... :naughty: and the rest of the world can get stuffed, a bad attitude of his!!!


----------



## Changchung (Oct 19, 2010)

SemperFi said:


> That sounds great, well, that wasn't too long to wait for it esp in view of where U R located.
> 
> That is right my friend... No a long time, in fact, here in venezuela the peoples are not accustomed or familiar to claim warranty, here if you buy something like this and fail a week ago the only thing that you can do is buy another, so, I had no problem to send it back and seat and wait for the replacement, and problably I am the only one with a zebralight here... :nana:
> 
> Its a greater wonder that Chavez didn't confiscate it for his own use as his "lights are dimming gradually"... :naughty: and the rest of the world can get stuffed, a bad attitude of his!!!



Men... God hear you... We are so tired of this person already... I am thinking in leave my country the next year... Is almost imposible leave in peace here this days... The last sunday me and some friend watch how three mens kidnapped a woman, luckily we could help the police warning that direction had fled and were caught a few minutes later.

Watch the news here

http://www.globovision.com/news.php?nid=165663

I feel double happy, if I can say that because the same group had another person kidnapped in another car...

Is very sad how my country is...


----------



## carrot (Oct 20, 2010)

Sounds great, only SEVEN months to get a warranty repair on your light. That's record speeds right there.


----------



## nick-nack (Oct 20, 2010)

carrot said:


> Sounds great, only SEVEN months to get a warranty repair on your light. That's record speeds right there.



I'll have to agree. It's great that they replaced it but to take seven months to do so is a bit of a joke in my opinion.


----------



## SemperFi (Oct 20, 2010)

Can't agree more, *7 months!!!*... is a a complacent performance, why, one can cruise 3 times over on a slow boat to China for that length.


----------



## Changchung (Oct 20, 2010)

Come on guys, dosent take 7 month at all, I send it to USA the 07-22, was received;

Your item was delivered at 1:12 pm on August 27, 2010 in IRVING, TX 75063. The item was signed for by L YAO.

and received the replacement in Miami maybe a week later, It take so long to come to venezuela because I was waiting for another things to send everything togueter to save some money...

Dont be bad with the zebralight peoples, I think their are good...


----------



## nick-nack (Oct 20, 2010)

Well that clears it up. 
It was a little confusing how you kept updating this thread several months apart.


----------



## Changchung (Oct 21, 2010)

nick-nack said:


> Well that clears it up.
> It was a little confusing how you kept updating this thread several months apart.



Because I open the thread because I am not sure how contact them, then I contact the costumer service, I was very bussy and I send it very late, and I received a week ago. I explain already why take so long to come in to my hands...


----------

